# 17 year old - Hunt Alone?



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

My 17 year old son has informed me that this year, for firearm deer season, he would like to go out on state land, near our home, and rifle hunt with some of his friends instead of being "watched" by me. I was wondering if this is legal. I know he has to buy the adult license this year and that he doesn't have to be supervised, but my question pertains more to the "under 18" thing about him carrying and transporting a firearm on his person and in his vehicle. Can I just let him grab his gun and go out?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Yes, he's free to go.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Legal with a longarm.


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

boehr

Isn't it illegal for anyone under 18 to possess a firearm without the supervision of an adult? Would a 17 year-old that was hunting alone be violating one of our many gun laws? Wouldn't it be illegal for him to transport the firearm?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

750.234f Possession of firearm by person less than 18 years of age; exceptions; violation as misdemeanor; penalty.

Sec. 234f. (1) Except as provided in subsection (2), an individual less than 18 years of age shall not possess a firearm in public except under the direct supervision of an individual 18 years of age or older.
*(2) Subsection (1) does not apply to an individual less than 18 years of age who possesses a firearm in accordance with part 401 (wildlife conservation) of the natural resources and environmental protection act, Act No. 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.40101 to 324.40119 of the Michigan Compiled Laws, or part 435 (hunting and fishing licensing) of Act No. 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.43501 to 324.43561 of the Michigan Compiled Laws. However, an individual less than 18 years of age may possess a firearm without a hunting license while at, or going to or from, a recognized target range or trap or skeet shooting ground if, while going to or from the range or ground, the firearm is enclosed and securely fastened in a case or locked in the trunk of a motor vehicle.*
(3) An individual who violates this section is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 90 days, or a fine of not more than $100.00, or both.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

when i grow up i want to be just like Boehr


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

dugfish...I wouldn't wish that on nobody.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

boehr,

In all sincerity, I wish we knew how to convey to you the gratitude for all your time and energy to this site. We may not always like or understand the rules that govern us, but your effort to explain and educate us in what are in fact the laws and regulations governing sportsmen is valued immeasureably. Your knowledge and information resources enrich us all! Thank You!


----------

